# Exercise Doesn't Lead to Weight Loss



## bodyforum (Nov 12, 2009)

Exercising is not just for weight loss but for helping the body's organs to function properly. I can't imagine that one doesn't lose weight by burning calories by exercising thought.


----------



## jedc53 (Jun 3, 2010)

Low-intensity workouts lead to greater weight loss than high-intensity exercise that expends the same amount of overall energy.Exercising with a heart rate below 134 isn’t exercising, it’s called going about one’s day. I’d like to see a study involving exercise of an intensity that burns over 1000 calories/hour, you know, actual exercise.It maybe because muscle weighs more then fat.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 4, 2010)

Worst.Thread.Ever.


----------

